# NC mini meet July 17th - Raleigh/Wake Forest



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Got another meet over in the Raleigh area, Wake Forest more specifically, for July 17th. Just going to be a small meet but anyone and everyone is welcome to come! If you can make it just reply in this thread. 

Depending on the weather I was planning to cookout burgers and dogs. Everything will be provided so no need to bring anything. If it gets too hot in the peak hours of the day to sit in our cars then there is a private swimming pool available and there will probably be some fireworks leftover from our annual July 4th party we can have fun with them later in the evening. Plenty of room if anyone wants to stay overnight as well, just let me know. 

I will PM everyone who plans to attend the address for directions and my number incase anyone gets lost.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

You can definitely count me in

bertholomey - (Jason)


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> You can definitely count me in


bertholomey - (Jason)
Notloudenuf - (Kendal)


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Notloudenuf said:


> bertholomey - (Jason)
> Notloudenuf - (Kendal)
> j-man - (jman  )


I won't be pimpin the Cobalt


----------



## JoeDirte (Sep 21, 2009)

bertholomey - (Jason)
Notloudenuf - (Kendal)
j-man - (jman)
JoeDirte - Kyle 1

I've got some work to do to get ready


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

hey, you NC/SC fellas.... did you see that Mark's having a meet near ATL the weekend before? I hope you guys can make this one as I was really hoping to finally meet some of you.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/83196-georgia-g2g-july-10-a.html


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Erin - I knew he was going to put something together, but I haven't seen that thread. I'll have to see if I can make that one as well


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, I saw the thread yesterday. We had decided on the 17th a week or so ago and I was glad to see Mark picked the 10th. I will certainly try to make it, just really depends on where I am at with the move. Thanks for bringing it to our attention Erin!

I am sure a few of us can make it down even if we have to setup a carpool.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I truly hope you guys can make it down, see your date made my choose the 10th in hope some you could make it down. Doing one in the middle on the east coast so the guys east, west, south and north of GA could finally have about a equal distance to travel so more of us could meet up finally. Hope to see you guys.

Any of you guys going to be at the Elite Audio MECA show next weekend in Spartanburg, SC. I will be there to support a Team H-Audio member.


----------



## JoeDirte (Sep 21, 2009)

I can't make it on the 10th. Stupid family vacation.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

bertholomey - (Jason)
Notloudenuf - (Kendal)
j-man - (jman)
JoeDirte - Kyle 1
saMxp - (Sam)

I'm there! If a carpool forms for the 10th - I might be interested.


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey guys put me down as a maybe. Thats getting kind of close to summer semester finals for me and I don't know exactly how busy I'll be just yet. I'll have to play it by ear as the date gets closer.

bertholomey - (Jason)
Notloudenuf - (Kendal)
j-man - (jman)
JoeDirte - Kyle 1
saMxp - (Sam)
ungo4-(Tim) maybe


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

It would be great to see you again Tim. I hope it works out.


----------



## manstretch (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm in. (Kyle 2)


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Alright! We have both Kyles!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

yep yep! looks like we got a good solid crowd so far. Got plenty of room if a few more people can make it.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

If I'm not working I will be there for sure. Also, if anyone is going to GA for the meet up on the 10th I would possibly head down.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

bose301s said:


> If I'm not working I will be there for sure. Also, if anyone is going to GA for the meet up on the 10th I would possibly head down.


Welcome Bose - Ryan said you had moved to the area - I hope you will be able to make it. I'm not sure yet about the 10th, but will let you know. Jason


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

So, just found out I won't be working weekends for at least a couple of months since there isn'y enough people working on weekends to also do training, so I will definitely be at this meet, and hopefully the Georgia one.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

you effers better be at the GA meet!!!!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Excellent Rich, glad you will be able to make it out! 

Updated list:

bertholomey - Jason
Notloudenuf - Kendal
j-man - jman
JoeDirte - Kyle 1
manstretch - Kyle 2
saMxp - Sam
ungo4 - Tim (maybe)
bose301s - Richard
The Drake - Drake


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> you effers better be at the GA meet!!!!


haha, we will see. I am pretty up in the air at the moment, but if I had to say right now it would be a no. Moving at the end of this month, 4th of July party the weekend prior and then my meet the following weekend, might be hard to squeeze it in there.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

T-minus 30 days bump


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Count me in, I hate that I missed the one in the Triad.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> you effers better be at the GA meet!!!!


I've got to work on the wife a bit - she said a quick 'No!', but then she said she would think about it. I was in Texas this week - Colorado next week - knee surgery possibly during 4th of July - and the Raleigh meet on the 17th, so she is reacting to my absence, but she will likely relent 

I desperately want to come down to meet everyone and hear some fantastic systems.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I wish I could make it.....


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

David_Edwards said:


> I wish I could make it.....



Dave will you be in Williamsburg next weekend?


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Velozity said:


> Count me in, I hate that I missed the one in the Triad.


Great! Glad you will be able to make it out. 



bertholomey said:


> *I've got to work on the wife a bit *- she said a quick 'No!', but then she said she would think about it. I was in Texas this week - Colorado next week - knee surgery possibly during 4th of July - and the Raleigh meet on the 17th, so she is reacting to my absence, but she will likely relent


Its a good thing your wife isn't on this forum, haha!


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> I've got to work on the wife a bit - she said a quick 'No!', but then she said she would think about it. I was in Texas this week - Colorado next week - knee surgery possibly during 4th of July - and the Raleigh meet on the 17th, so she is reacting to my absence, but she will likely relent


Neighbor, I know I haven't been around you two for years or anything, heck she may snore like King Kong but from what I can tell, you struck gold there man 


Looking forward to hanging out. I even have a "system" finally, actually my 3rd set up since I got the car back:mean: One thing I know, if my back is ever against the wall when it comes to having something to push my mids and tweets, I always just dust off this old ratty looking MTX RT4240 and problem solved  

See everyone at da meet


----------



## raadkins16 (Apr 21, 2005)

Velozity said:


> Dave will you be in Williamsburg next weekend?


What's going on in Williamsburg?


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I have to work on Saturday. Sorry


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

raadkins16 said:


> What's going on in Williamsburg?



MECA show at Best Buy...




David_Edwards said:


> I have to work on Saturday. Sorry



Damn, oh well. I was hoping to get some advice on a few things. I'll get up your way eventually...


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

I might be able to squeeze this in, I'll have to check the calendar to be sure.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

ramos said:


> I might be able to squeeze this in, I'll have to check the calendar to be sure.


That would great Ramos! I really want to spend a bit more time in your car - specifically how the 8's and the 5.25's reproduce some of the tracks I'm familiar with. 

I wish Shelor could do without Dave for that day - I'm sure he will be sitting around all day with nothing to do


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

my car is just as craptastic as ever.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> That would great Ramos! I really want to spend a bit more time in your car - specifically how the 8's and the 5.25's reproduce some of the tracks I'm familiar with.
> 
> I wish Shelor could do without Dave for that day - I'm sure he will be sitting around all day with nothing to do


shelor's does without dave everyday. he is worthless :laugh:


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

ramos said:


> my car is just as craptastic as ever.



playing with you in modex this year. can't wait to go against the craptastic mobile ;D


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

Velozity said:


> MECA show at Best Buy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave won't be there, but tom shaw is the judge. Tom has one of the strongest cars out there so I'm sure that he will be able to give you some advice.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Webster.....why you gotta be always talking ****??? LOL


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

David_Edwards said:


> Webster.....why you gotta be always talking ****??? LOL


lol a world without me=boring


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

That is true my brother!!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

The Drake said:


> Updated list:


bertholomey - Jason
Notloudenuf - Kendal (+1 maybe)
j-man - jman
JoeDirte - Kyle 1
manstretch - Kyle 2
saMxp - Sam
ungo4 - Tim (maybe)
bose301s - Richard
The Drake - Drake

My friend Alton is interested in coming but is trying to finalize the work/family schedule. Put him down as a maybe.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

One week bump. Will send out PM's to all who said they are coming today or tomorrow.


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm going to have to back out. I just have to much going on with the end of the semester happening a week or so later. Man, I hate doing this. Really wanted to come, hang out, and listen to some cars. If anything changes and I can come I'll let you know Drake.

I'll be at ESN in Spartanburg on Aug. 7 if any of you guys are interested in coming down for the show.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Tim but I totally understand, thats the reason why I wasnt down in GA this past weekend just had entirely too much going on last month, this month and even next month that this weekend I needed to have some time to relax and well I really didnt get to chill this past weekend either b/c a good friend and mentor of mine passed away suddenly last week and his funeral was over the weekend  

But yeah, just let me know if anything changes.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I sent a PM to everyone who confirmed they are coming this weekend, if anyone didnt get one then let me know.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

ungo4 said:


> I'm going to have to back out. Really wanted to come, hang out, and listen to some cars. If anything changes and I can come I'll let you know Drake.
> .


You will be sorely missed, but completely understandable as Drake said. Probably better not to cram too much in. 

I hope to eventually hook up with you so you could evaluate the Pioneer HU. BTW - if you get a chance - could you send me a PM if you have Ken's email address. Still hope to see you this Saturday if things work out.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

I will definitely be there, get to see Jason's BMW again, great car, hopefully I can get mine to sound closer to his.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Great, another meet I'm out of town for. Hopefully I'll see everybody in the fall.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

bose301s said:


> I will definitely be there, get to see Jason's BMW again, great car, hopefully I can get mine to sound closer to his.


Thanks Richard - with your knowledge, your gear, and a few tweeks of the install - I'm sure you will easily surpass my vehicle. I think you will have a good time at Drake's - some really great guys will be there.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

minibox said:


> Great, another meet I'm out of town for. Hopefully I'll see everybody in the fall.


I am positive that we will be doing another one in the fall to pick up a few guys that can't make this one. It will be great to spend some time with you again John once you are back from your trips.


----------



## JoeDirte (Sep 21, 2009)

Drake, need anyone to bring anything?


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Nope, just yourselves and your swimsuits/towels! It is going to be a hot day tomorrow so we might just be taking a swim. 

I will expect everyone on the list to come so if you need to back out let me know now, thanks!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I would go tonight if you could put up with me. I need to get AWAY from this office!!!


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Richard - with your knowledge, your gear, and a few tweeks of the install - I'm sure you will easily surpass my vehicle. I think you will have a good time at Drake's - some really great guys will be there.


I am not so sure about that, lol. I definitely know what I need to do to improve my car though, hopefully I can get some more good advice this weekend and possibly find someone who will lend me a garage to work on my car in every so often, lol.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> I would go tonight if you could put up with me. I need to get AWAY from this office!!!


I wish you called me earlier or I seen this earlier cause that wouldnt have been a problem at all. 

See you guys tomorrow, looking forward to it!


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

I want to thank you for having us all over at your place Drake, was a lot of fun and great food. Your system is very nice as was everyone else's, Jason, yours still sounds awesome, Jay, your new tune was great, it already sounded really nice last week and it sounded even better today. Kyle, your Civic was nice, I liked the L4s a lot, Kyle 2, your Tahoe sounded great, the Founteks are impressive and it worked very well. I forgit your name, but the Milan also sounded very nice. All of this was even more help for me on what I need to do for my system, mainly the tweeter move to the dash. Anyway, I had a great time and hope to see you all again.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank You Drake for hosting this get together - it was a wonderful place to meet up, and I thank you for opening your family's home to us and providing a great lunch. 

Thanks guys for coming out and making this a really fun time. It was so nice to have all day to just listen to great sounding cars and to share 'war stories' and ideas for improvements. 

We had a varying array of cars - different means to get to the same goal - great sounding cars that suit our individual tastes. We also had a varying array of weather patters that came through Wake Forest as well. 

There were a few guys that we were missing - J-man, Sam, Tim, Jeremy, Velozity - we will certainly have another meet in the Fall - probably in High Point again. Once again, I wish I had taken more pictures, but this is what I have to offer.

Drake's system













































Kendal's system


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

The MS-8 was the big hit - 3 out of 7 cars were using that processor with great results.


The 2 'Kyles' vehicles - Pics of the Tahoe (I wish I would have gotten pics of the Civic interior as well - show off those L4's )



























Ryan's fantastic build


















Welcome Richard - our newest member of the NC SQ group


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone who was able to make it out! Really glad you could come. To those who didnt make it, you missed some good listening and even better food  

Here are the pictures I took:


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Jason's infamous dent in his passenger side door








































































Ryan's stage item


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Those Fountek drivers we what has impressed me the most from yesterday, ~$40 for a pair and they sound great, I am extremely close to picking up a set myself, using them from about 1K to around 9 or 10K and having the tweeter take over above that.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

looks like you guys had a good time.

if you can let me know in advance when the next one is, maybe I can make it out. wife is due in November, so may be pushing it.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

look like it was another great meet. Wish I could have made it out but i was busy.



bose301s said:


> Those Fountek drivers we what has impressed me the most from yesterday, ~$40 for a pair and they sound great, I am extremely close to picking up a set myself, using them from about 1K to around 9 or 10K and having the tweeter take over above that.


The Fountek are very nice with the right amp combo. I should we designed them, that are a cousin of the Trinity. Let me know if I can help you in anyway.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks like another successful NC meet! Sux I had to work  

Hope to make the next one, and have something to show off  Guess I need to take a vacation to GA


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

The Drake said:


> *It was a good mix of guys - a bit rough though - even had this guy with a tattoo! *
> 
> Ryan's stage item


*Good sq tune you got there - was JD's voice centered at that bag of seeds?*


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I spent more time in my own car than I intended to but I got a lot of great feedback on tuning. Thanks everyone for listening.
Drake thanks again for hosting and for supplying everything. That chicken was great! Many thanks to your Dad.

It was good to see everyone again and it was nice meeting "the new guy" Richard.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> I spent more time in my own car than I intended to but I got a lot of great feedback on tuning. Thanks everyone for listening.
> Drake thanks again for hosting and for supplying everything. That chicken was great! Many thanks to your Dad.
> 
> It was good to see everyone again and it was nice meeting "the new guy" Richard.


I really liked your setup, simple but it works great and sounds very good, it's exactly what I am after in my install as well.


----------



## JoeDirte (Sep 21, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> *It was a good mix of guys - a bit rough though - even had this guy with a tattoo! *


One guy even kept his hat on at the table. The nerve... 

Thank's so much, Drake, for hosting and for the great food. Some really great systems and guys. Always a blast.


----------



## manstretch (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for hosting Drake. I really enjoyed talking with everyone and appreciate the advice. Now it's time to get my L4's out of those caps and actually installed.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

The Drake said:


>


I don't listen with my eyes closed, you caught me blinking. :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

JoeDirte said:


> One guy even kept his hat on at the table. The nerve...


Public Shaming must work because I took the hat off at dinner when we went to Carolina Ale House 



Notloudenuf said:


> I don't listen with my eyes closed, you caught me blinking. :laugh:


You know - it wouldn't be too hard to believe that you weren't critically listening with your eyes closed in the passenger seat - as was pointed out several times by the MS-8 gang (just a bit shy of 13 ) you don't have to be sitting in the driver's seat to critically listen if you have a JBL processor.

The Kyle's had really good results with the MS-8 - very impressive! It was cool to see the level of satisfaction and enthusiasm that addition gave you guys. I look forward to hearing those cars in the Fall after you both settle on driver choice (-dirte) and placement (-stretch). 

Richard - it would be very interesting if we got an update that you put in a set of Trinitys running wideband in the Jimmy. That would be something to try - I think you would get excellent results, and it might be that 'right' combination that gets you the sound you want.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Good meet guys- glad to see y'all again! thanks again Drake for hosting and feeding us. I'll go for curry anytime 

sorry you missed it Erin....










Jason looking for the rain....


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a blast....maybe some of you can make it down to Elite in Spartanburg, SC


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

David_Edwards said:


> Looks like you guys had a blast....maybe some of you can make it down to Elite in Spartanburg, SC


Well, August 7th may be out for me - my parents are possibly stopping by on Saturday afternoon. I'll have to look into the timing of the Nashville finals - see when we are going on vacation, and check the mileage.... So many car audio events, so little time


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

David_Edwards said:


> Looks like you guys had a blast....maybe some of you can make it down to Elite in Spartanburg, SC


Thats certainly a possibility, only a 4 hour drive from Raleigh. I will know better the closer the date gets.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I had to post this. It's the video I was describing during our lunch break

YouTube - Taliban Monkey Army | Crazy Fox News | Fox and Friends

Thanks Fox


----------

